# xenon bulb replacement?



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

how long do the xenon bulbs generally last?
and how much did you pay to buy new xenon bulbs?

(are xenon bulbs included in the free maintenance as well?)


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *how long do the xenon bulbs generally last?
> and how much did you pay to buy new xenon bulbs?
> 
> (are xenon bulbs included in the free maintenance as well?) *


My salesman told me they will last much longer than the car ever would :dunno:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't know if thats the truth... I am beginning to see many of the first gen xenon bulbs (VERY purple) on the Acura TL's and CL's out. SO I would assume that they do last quite a bit longer than halogens but maybe only a few years longer. My dealer mentioned that they WERE covered under free maintenance. Good thing too because those bulbs are very pricey.:thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I don't know if thats the truth... I am beginning to see many of the first gen xenon bulbs (VERY purple) on the Acura TL's and CL's out. SO I would assume that they do last quite a bit longer than halogens but maybe only a few years longer. My dealer mentioned that they WERE covered under free maintenance. Good thing too because those bulbs are very pricey.:thumbup: *


Yeah, only if they fail within the first 3 years and 36,000 miles.

Heck, ALL of the halogen lights in my family's cars have lasted at least 5 years. My parents halogens on their Pathfinder was the OEM equipment from 11 years ago until I changed them out of pity last year to a slightly higher wattage bulb.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

good timing...my halogen low beam bulb just toasted today! and my car is only a little over 2 years old. that is now the second bulb to burn out on the car. what is it with these cars and anything electrical. 

a listing of electrics that had to be replaced on my car so far....

- radiator fan
- end stage resistor for HVAC fan
- AM amplifier
- both fuel sending units
- turn signal bulb 
- low beam headlight bulb

for a car that is a little over 2 years old that to me seems like a lot of problems. heck even my GMC Jimmy didn't have this many problems in such a short period of time.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *Yeah, only if they fail within the first 3 years and 36,000 miles.
> *


All lights are covered under the full warranty (4 years/50k)


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

well.. 
i wonder if they would replace mine... because i retrofitted the xenons.. didn't come stock on my car...

but i don't think my bulbs are going to burn out soon either... i only have about 650 miles left on the free maintenance
and it's only been 1 year and 9 months


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I highly doubt they would give you new xenons if they werent stock on the car.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *well..
> i wonder if they would replace mine... because i retrofitted the xenons.. didn't come stock on my car...
> *


Your driver side head light needs adjustment.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *So since they live longer than halogens, it ensures that they make it out of warrantee before they die so BMW dowsn't have to pay the 1K or whatever it is that they cost these days. Are they any cheaper yet? *


While the entire xenon unit might cost $1,000, the xenon bulb is not anywhere near as expensive as that. I don't know the exact price, but maybe someone with ETK can look up the part number and we can get an idea of the price...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *well..
> i wonder if they would replace mine... because i retrofitted the xenons.. didn't come stock on my car...
> *


Did you buy them new from a BMW dealer? If so, the lights will have the standard 1 year warranty on any new BMW parts.

If not, they will not replace them.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Your driver side head light needs adjustment. *


in my signature, the driver's side is still halogen
and the passenger side is xenon

i was using that picture to show people the difference between halogen/xenon side by side

my car looks like this now


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *So since they live longer than halogens, it ensures that they make it out of warrantee before they die so BMW dowsn't have to pay the 1K or whatever it is that they cost these days. Are they any cheaper yet? *


$1K? I thought the bulbs are only around $100. The entire Xenon kit is ~$1,000.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

the Ostram and Phillips bulbs are around 100 to 200 each:thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The retro filt kit from lavalight (using Osram bulbs) is less than $600. The bulbs are hardly 1k each.

http://www.lavalighting.com/products.html

Edit: I found a site with $107 and $115 replacement bulbs. I didn't take the time to figure out what the difference is.

http://www.lightingresearch.com/hid_conversion_kit.htm


----------

